# getting ringtones onto ipod 4s



## Goldylocks (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a folder with some MP3 ringtones. How do I get them into itunes, and then onto my iphone


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

If they are mr4 files and not longer than 40 sec, simple drag'n'drop should work.


----------



## techgeek10 (Jul 27, 2013)

First go to the folder in which your songs are contained and then rename the mp3 to mr4. To see if it worked correctly, there will a change in the icon. Then make drag the file to the ringtones folder and sync the item by clicking the Sync icon.


----------

